# which coffee machine and beans



## Coffeehants (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi

I am new to this forum, we are just in the process of setting up a coffee shop, completed on the property last week and now all the hard work begins i am due to go on a coffee shop course in feb, but was hoping for some useful info off you experts out there on what coffee machine to go for and beans. Any advice appreciated as totally new to this but very passionate.

Thanks


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I would go for smokey barn, but then I am biased!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I could also recommend Smokey Barn, and I am not biased - I just like his beans!

You can also check out Has Bean, they get mixed reviews on this forum because of their light roasting style but I love them and they have a LOT of wholesale customers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where is the shop, is it near any other cafés or roasters , if so what style or blends do they serve. Are you looking at artisan third wave type shop , or serving classics darker blends ?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Always a good idea to support your local roasters if you have any nearby, develop a relationship and local showcase for their beans? Just a thought.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

PM me - can do you a great deal on everything you need!

Andy


----------



## Coffeehants (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, i am based in the new forest, hampshire, anyone recommend any local roasters to there? In the area there are more tea rooms not really concentrating on there coffee, which is why we would like to come in and offer soemthing they dont get in the area as there are no chains.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Every roaster roasts a different way. You can section this down into light, medium, dark and so on. I would ring half a dozen and tell them what you are doing, and send a sample pack. If you go to Rave Coffee and speak to Rob, they will actually make a blend up exclusively for you! You have not told us what equipment you are using either


----------



## Coffeehants (Jan 20, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Every roaster roasts a different way. You can section this down into light, medium, dark and so on. I would ring half a dozen and tell them what you are doing, and send a sample pack. If you go to Rave Coffee and speak to Rob, they will actually make a blend up exclusively for you! You have not told us what equipment you are using either


Hi thanks for that, i also wanted advise on what coffee machine to buy, as you can probably tell i am a total novie to this but would like to serve good coffee. thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That is an open ended question, and one that needs a lot of care and thought. A lot of suppliers have strong ties to one or two brands. Would you walk into a Lada garage for advice, and expect to walk out with anything but a Lada? No, so make sure whoever supplies you gives you advice that is relevant to you, and you do not just become the next sale. Why, because after market service is important as well. Some suppliers will give you discounted or free gear but tie you in to expensive contracts to only purchase your beans through them.

Since you are selling coffee, the beans are very important on the agenda!

You can pick up equipment with ease. I would go and do your courses before I took the plunge on equipment. Better make a decision like that with a modicum of knowledge. Who are you doing your training through?


----------



## Coffeehants (Jan 20, 2014)

its booked with limini coffee on a 1-1 basis. i am hoping it will give me all the information i need before making any decisions.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck to you and all that but if it was me, I'd have done a lot more research before completing on a property !

I wish you well and hope you make a go of it, we need more quality indies but asking these sorts of questions this late in the day seems foolhardy, passion or not.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All the best with the venture coffeehants. It takes guts to start any new business and I wish you all the best , the courses at Limini have a very good reputation and a few on here have attended them .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you considered going a bit different from the norm, especially for where you are based, and getting perhaps a two or three group lever machine? ( try chatting to reiss at Londinium espresso). Try not to skimp on the grinder as this is a very important part of your set up. Winchester coffee roasters won't be that far away, rave coffee offer complete packages and are excellent roasters. Training is vital and you are on the right path there. Good luck in your pursuit...


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy to send you some coffee samples if you PM me your address. As for machinery, how many coffees do you think you would be serving in a day?

Andy


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

La Marzocco FB/80 3 group semi-auto. Love LOVE this machine. Plus you can get it in any car colour.


----------

